# cost of reloading



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am thinking of starting to reload but i dont know what i am looking at as far as cost. what am i looking at as far as cost to get a set up. i would be reloading .270 and .308 right now. i am going to start shooting targets this summer with the .308 and i will probably burn through alot of ammo. any guesses on what it would cost to reload 100 rounds of .308 for long range shooting ? jsut so i cna get an idea if it wil be worth it.

mark


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

midway has alot of good prices..... i use mostly lee stuff cuz its way less money and does the exact same thing as the rest.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=354021
or the whole shebang
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=149097
dies:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=310818
and
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=310818

thats all u really need besides primers and powder.... hogden's Varget will be ur best choice for the 308 and accurate's Mag Pro for the 270, although a lighter bullet than 130g in the 270 will benefit more from the Varget. plus it will save u 20 bucks for the 2nd can of powder.

id suggest getting the lee book with the kit....
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=820810


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Unless you are going to be going through several hundered rounds a week, a single stage press will serve you very well. I think one of the best and a great price, is the Lee cast press. The heavy duty one that can also do 50cal. Go to their websight and purchase one of their overstocts or seconds for about $60.00. Purchase a good weight scale RCBS has several and all work. Stay away from Lees, as I don't think they are as good. When just starting like this purchase a lee powder dipper set and weigh each charge and get a powder trickler. The lee priming tool is very good and stick with that top that off with a set of lee dies for each (308, 270) and you are set. But before you do any of this, purchase a good reloading manual and then see if there are any reloaders that would show you the ropes first hand and then see if this is something that you still want to do. I am from the Hillsboro area, and if you pm me and are in the area sometime, I would be glade to give you a first hand lesson on reloading.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for the help guys. whelen if i cant find someone around here to show me i will have to take u up on that offer. so i am curious about how many rounds can a guy make in an hour with a single stage once he gets the hang of it.

mark


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

it takes me about 45 minutes to load up a box of 20. but that is me taking my time and cleaning/measuring/trimming/resizing/measuring again/ weighing each charge on a scale/weighing each bullet

u could do it in waaaay less time if u just trim/resize use a scoop or powder measure/ and seat a bullet.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i am goign to start loading. the gunsmith told me to pick up a forster press. thats what he uses. he is also going to hook me up with some .308 brass to get me started. i figure by the time i load for a couple of dog hunts and jsut shooting it will more than pay for itself. i am sure i will have more questions when i pick every thing up .

mark


----------

